# wiring the 65



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

just got back from an evening of running new wires for the 65- I have a painless harness and I would have to say those guys make it EASY- every single wire jacket is labeled the whole length of the wire where it comes from and where it goes to. my only problem is that the fuse block is to large to put where the old one was so I had to move it to the center above the tranny hump
the photos may look scary to some but all the wires are in the general area where they need to go, will get the split conduit tomorrow to encase the wires


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Strange it wouldn't fit where it was suppost to.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I bought just a Painless fuse block. It is big, but high quality and easy to hook to. You get all your connectors. I just need to figure out where to put it without extending my wires. Putting it over the tranny hump, I would have to start splicing.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Was it made to fit the `65? or is it a universal unit?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I got a universal- no big deal to put in over the hump, its just to large for the spot between the parking brake and clutch- also keep in mind I have a modern clutch/ brake combo with a large clutch safety switch right where the old fuse block is, I almost couldn't get it out(the old fuse block)


----------



## ride400 (Jun 16, 2009)

im in the process of installing a painless kit in my 65 too. i mounted it where the original box was although I did have to drill holes because it is larger than the original.also mine is an automatic. im interested to know how you wire up the wipers because my kit did not come with any wiring for them?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

my kit (10202) came with the wires to the wiper switch but no wires to the wiper motor- figured I would just run new ones to the motor


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

From what I can tell, the wipers were on a seperate wire harness, mine is missing.


----------



## ride400 (Jun 16, 2009)

same here missing. I tried to piece the old harness together but seems like im missing some stuff to begin with. looks like a strait shot right from the switch to the motor and pump. what goes where I have no ideea. hows the rest of the wiring going? did you do the dome light yet?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I called them about the wiper motor and the blue wire (905 maybe) goes from the block to the wiper motor,although it says to wiper switch, then I need to supply the wire that runs from the motor to the switch(at the dash)- yes i did the dome light with the two wires from the rear light section( they were marked dome light) I had kept my original light wires from the roof down to behind the rear seat( see pic) then I was confused as to how that circuit is complete- I again called them and there is a single ground wire that is labeled for the dome that comes out of the fuse block(916 maybe) this wire is hooked up to the door switches and the light switch (lower most fwd terminal) so either the door (open)or the light switch will complete the circuit to light the dome- i do need to tap into the power wire for the dome for my courtesy lights.


----------



## ride400 (Jun 16, 2009)

oh i did not see that lable for the dome on that lone black wire. !!!! I just grounded it to the base of my dimmer switch. OOPS but what you say now makes sence about the circit. I will have to try and wire that up this weekend! thanks! make what else have you been working on. get all the lights working yet?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

no havent got the lights working because( of course) my light switch pull knob is no good -need new one- got all wires run to their areas and encased in conduit, got all the taillight section hooked up and neat, decided to start my ac/heat install and had to move the fuse box over, also still trying to figure where the rubber wire conduit goes between the door and frame for the window + speaker wires - damn there sure is a lot of stuff that goes on when building a car:willy:


----------

